# Terror, or  Erebus?



## The Judge (Sep 9, 2014)

Not a piece of history I know much about (save it cropped up in the last episode of _Due South_...) but I was interested in this news that the remains of one of Sir John Franklin's ships, abandoned during the search for the North-West Passage, has been found  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-29131757


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes, oddly I was reading about this a few weeks ago.


----------

